# Todays a bummer of a day,



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Yesterday my kid got cut from the golf team. 
He says the coach sat him down and told him he didnt think he would get any better and since he was a senior there was no reason for him to be on the team.
It really is the dumbest thing Ive ever heard. I would think if you arent good enough to play in the tournament you dont, but you dont get put off the team.
He did wind up getting a job at the golf coarse though. And honestly I think he likes working at the coarse more than he likes playing. 
All summer hes gone in for 2 hours on sat mornings to work as part of being on the team, and in return he could golf as much as he wants for free. He was the only kid that showed up every Sat.
There were some days he would work and play after, but other days he would work all day, for free.
So I guess it all works out for the better. But I still think its B.S.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I agree. Loyalty to the team and the voluntary maintenance program should stand for more. If your son didn't get to play in a match because he wasn't one of the top players on the team, that's one thing. I guess the coach's job is to field a winning team as best he can. BUT, to deny a young man the opportunity to learn what being a team mate and the camaraderie that enjoys means that man has failed his job as a coach and a teacher.

More than anything, I hope this doesn't sour your son on his desire to play golf.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*That's not a coach*

Tim: I just retired from teaching and I helped with the golf team. the coach should be providing encouragement, We never told the kids they would never get any better. I have a hard time with that type of coaching/teaching. At 62 I'll probably never get on the tour and my type of play is good for the time I have been playing and able to play.

Encourage your son to keep playing and try for a scholorship. 

Bob


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks guys. 


> to deny a young man the opportunity to learn what being a team mate and the camaraderie that enjoys means that man has failed his job as a coach and a teacher.


That was exactly what I was thinking. I appreciate you putting it into words in a way I couldnt.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Tim, I've seen youngsters that you think have something special fail miserably go on to be pretty decent golfers. And equally I've seen lots and lots and lots of youngster who are pretty decent never progress beyond being good juniors.

My own son is a June baby and has always struggled in his age group. At 15 I thought no he's not going to make it, and at 17 he broke the course record that had stood for almost 20 years. More recently I again doubted him, and he shot 2 months worth of comps under par and has banked plenty pennies.

No one should write anyone off. All they need is someone to believe in them + a bit of support.


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Hes not quitting the game. He went out today after work with one of the kids that also work at the coarse. 
And he wants to go with his Mom and me after hes done with that, so thats cool.
This might wind up costing my back pocket. He still golfs free because he works there, but I have to pay. 
This might be good, because I can get him to change those things his coach was trying to get him to do that didnt work for him.Ill get him back to working with his natural abilities.
Also with him not on the team he might want me to go with him more, which is fine, more golf equals good. But I cant afford it.
I might have to put a paypal button in my sig line to take donations.
It will also help me. I might make it on the *SENIORS TOUR* by 48 instead of 50. :laugh:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Tim said:


> I might have to put a paypal button in my sig line to take donations.


Let me know if that works for you. My daughter and her family just moved to Gilroy, California in a golf course community called Eagle Ridge. I asked if her husband had played the course yet and she said they can't afford to play the course they live on. A Paypal button might be just the thing.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Sounds like the coach did not want to put in any extra effort with the young man. In the past I have coached girls fast pitch softball. On more than a few occasions I had to do some digging to find that game winning diamond in the rough. It's quite possible your son will gain some serious, positive insight to the game while working at the golf course.

One of my daughter HS coaches was going to cancel their practice due to lack of attendance. Only 6 girls showed. His reasoning was it was a waste of time to coach with out the full team being there. Before he left I had a talk with him. I asked him as math teacher, did he think he could accomplish more with a room of 35 students or a room of 10 students? He told me 10 students, because he could spend more time with individual students. I then asked him why 6 girls at practice was a waste of time. He told me "because this is a team sport".


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats a real shame Tim. I coach my daughters netball team and I would never say anything like that to any of the kids. Half of the point is to keep them having fun and enjoying it as well as building on team work and alike encouragement is the key. You have to help the kids move forward and improve. Everyone can improve a skill some may take longer then others but they still improve.That coach needs to get the A#S!


----------

